# Kayak around $1K



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone know of a decent kayak that is around a 1000 for fishing and has two rod holders. Looking for a kayak my friends and dad can use? Will probably just use it on the tennessee river so it doesn't need to be anything too special


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

There's a TON of stuff to consider but for an idea, do you know the height/weight of the person using it. Not exactly but close enough because that really makes a big difference. Good all around yaks though are the wilderness yaks, jackson yaks, and there are some really good lower price boats based on some older high end models like the pescadors, ascends, and ocean kayaks.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.yakangler.com/how-to-paddling/item/3084-10-fishing-kayaks-under-1000


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have 2 That were right at 1k....Used a handful of times and love em. Very stable and wide. Lots of storage too!!!! Malibu Stealth 12 and 14!


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah, malibu is a good idea too. They have some really cool features


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah 6 foot 3 200 pounds so I'm assuming most kayaks should be fine


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

someone that tall may feel tippy in some of the narrower boats. A wider stance might help but yeah he should be fine in any of them. If you're in the Pensacola area go to pensacola kayak and sail and check their stuff out. They'll let you test paddle a lot of them. Way above your budget but check this WS ATAK out!


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank yall and keperry might look into the Malibu I have some cheap kayaks for others but no rod holders on them so be nice to put my family and friends on some big cats and potbetially take offshore on calm days


----------



## Titanfab (Jul 19, 2014)

If your interested. I have a Malibu stealth 12 I don't use anymore.


----------



## Donniefla1207 (Aug 25, 2016)

Sure you have found a yak by now but if you are still interested I have a NEW never used Stingray XL by Eddy-Gear. Awesome kayak and built for off shore


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

FeelFree would be perfect for you. They make a variety of kayaks that would meet your needs. Check out the 14' Moken or Lure 11.5'


----------



## TheRide135 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Kayak*

Ride 135 is the best kayak I have owned


----------



## diablojoe (Nov 28, 2016)

*Diablo Amigo*

I have a Diablo Amigo I am looking to get rid of. Twins 9 months old never get to use it anymore. Great for lakes and really great for rivers. Let me know if you want more info.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

diablojoe said:


> I have a Diablo Amigo I am looking to get rid of. Twins 9 months old never get to use it anymore. Great for lakes and really great for rivers. Let me know if you want more info.


PM sent


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

I have a FeelFree Moken - it is a pretty nice kayak, good features, decent storage, and the rudder is quite useful. I have used mine in the Tennessee River (Watts Bar reservoir) as well as in the Gulf Shores area. It is a blast to catch a big stripper and get towed around, or have a mother Dolphin and her little one actually brush against the bottom. If you are interested, I would be glad to let you give it a test run, and make me an offer.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

WeathermanTN said:


> I have a FeelFree Moken - it is a pretty nice kayak, good features, decent storage, and the rudder is quite useful. I have used mine in the Tennessee River (Watts Bar reservoir) as well as in the Gulf Shores area. It is a blast to catch a big stripper and get towed around, or have a mother Dolphin and her little one actually brush against the bottom. If you are interested, I would be glad to let you give it a test run, and make me an offer.


I hope in 5 years the OP found a yak.....haha


----------



## Slamdancer (Aug 6, 2008)

HAMMERHEAD KAYAKS 5597 HIGHWAY 90 THEODORE, AL. 36582 251-533-1830


HAMMERHEAD KAYAKS PRODUCTS PAGE. FISHING KAYAKS AND KAYAK ACCESSORIES




www.hammerheadkayaks.net


----------



## meliomay00 (5 mo ago)

WeathermanTN said:


> I have a FeelFree Moken - it is a pretty nice kayak, good features, decent storage, and the rudder is quite useful. I have used mine in the Tennessee River (Watts Bar reservoir) as well as in the Gulf Shores area. It is a blast to catch a big stripper and get towed around, or have a mother Dolphin and her little one actually brush against the bottom. If you are interested, I would be glad to let you give it a test run, and make me an offer.


is it really good? FeelFree Moken. I have been looking for a good Kayak with a budget of 1000 bucks. Really confused with so many options in the market. I hope i can get one during the black friday sale.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

meliomay00 said:


> is it really good? FeelFree Moken. I have been looking for a good Kayak with a budget of 1000 bucks. Really confused with so many options in the market. I hope i can get one during the black friday sale.


It is a nice yak; I replaced the seat when I purchased it. It has a rudder, which I think is an advantage, and tracks very well. Decent storage bow and stern, plus rod holders. I have used it from broiling summer to wintertime.


----------

